# Homemade Wooden Skyscraper



## YorkshireStewart (Sep 20, 2007)

This may be of interest or inspirational? It is a wooden multi-storeyed building in Arkhangelsk, Russia All the other surrounding houses are , in the main, two- or three storeys but this one stands around 125 ft high (38 metres).

There is no elevator, of course, and access to the top of is by carved wooden stairs.

The building can be seen from all over the city. The city authorities claim that the building spoils the view and demand to reduce it by 10 storeys, but he refuses.

Originally, the plans for this house in Archangelsk were meant to be for a 2-floor design, but the builder Nikolai Sutyagin defied the planning authorities.


----------



## Russel (Aug 13, 2007)

Egads. I can't imagine it's a particularly safe building. It don't look so very stable.


----------



## GaryK (Jun 25, 2007)

Kind of reminds me of Sarah Winchester:

This has to be one of the most amazing houses in the world.

http://www.winchestermysteryhouse.com/

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Winchester_Mystery_House

If you are ever near it take the tour. It's fantastic.


----------



## intarsio (Mar 10, 2008)

There are many objects in Russia don`t look stable.And you can`t imagine how they were made,what for and how they would work.
But they exist and stable,and work.National paradox….


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

I think the building inspector may need to be bribed for this one to pass code.


----------



## rikkor (Oct 17, 2007)

Yikes. For someone who starts to quiver on the third rung of a ladder this ain't my cup of tea.


----------



## Dadoo (Jun 23, 2007)

First: I want that hat!

Second: I really can't believe that this building is structurally sound. Even the reporter commented that she was terrified to be there.

Third: It would make a bonfire you should be able to see from London! Wow!

Thanks for this article Stewart. We have a strange oddity not too far from here in Georgetown, NY. It's called "The Spirit House" and was built with no corners. Story goes that the builder was instructed by the spirits on how to build this house! The roof is pitched to the middle where the one and only drain is. And the locals say that now and then there are strange lights eminating from within! Here's a link. http://www.jubileeinitiative.org/SacredSpiritHouse.html


----------



## mrtrim (Oct 11, 2007)

i cant think of any codes it meets here in fla. ! maybe its really a birdhouse and hes trying to out do john ! lol


----------



## Betsy (Sep 25, 2007)

Looks like something out of a Harry Potter movie. Scary to think of being in that "house."


----------



## ND2ELK (Jan 25, 2008)

I take it there are not many building inspectors in Russia. Very interesting.

If any of you ever have an opportunity to see the Winchester house in CA. that Gary is talking about, be sure and go.

Tom


----------



## teenagewoodworker (Jan 31, 2008)

wow thats amazing. that is the coolest house that I've ever seen. thanks for the post.


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

mrtrim.. you are hilarious!! I think you got it!! Maybe he's John's long lost cousin.

It is fascinating - and a little scary looking.. gulp


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

wood must be cheap there … and glass too expensive


----------



## DannyBoy (Oct 26, 2007)

Just a bit drafty.


----------



## HallTree (Feb 1, 2008)

I would like to see a photo of the Outhouse.


----------



## Dadoo (Jun 23, 2007)

Um, that is the outhouse. Ya see in Russia the outhouses only have to cover a large hole and have enough wood to adequately cover your babushka!


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

More like the house of horrors or the house 'russian' to go nowhere.


----------



## aaronmolloy (Jan 19, 2008)

love the floors realy comtemporary


----------

